# Moving cats to Dubai



## bigkisses_uk (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi all

I am relocating with my husband and son to Dubai next month and need to fly my 4 x cats out. Does anyone have any recommended companies to use from the UK?

Thank you
Dani
xxx


----------



## bigkisses_uk (Jun 26, 2010)

bigkisses_uk said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am relocating with my husband and son to Dubai next month and need to fly my 4 x cats out. Does anyone have any recommended companies to use from the UK?
> 
> ...


can anyone help???


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hey there, I remember seeing the below thread about moving pets out of Dubai. There is an email address mentioned and maybe you'd like to get in touch with them to see if they work with any particular company in the UK so that the process is seamless.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...83-those-questions-about-pets.html#post312222

Good luck with your move!


----------



## bigkisses_uk (Jun 26, 2010)

thank you so much Pamela, i will definitely give her a call

Dani
xxx


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

we're also moving cats to dubai from south africa....we are using Animal Travel in SA and Dubai Kennels in UAE.
You pay a bit, but I am told its relatively hassle free (export, import permits, vet checks, etc).
Just make sure you meet all the health requirements (rabies shots, health checks, blood-work, etc).

Good luck ! We can swop stories after we both arrive with 4 cats into the August heat


----------



## bigkisses_uk (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi Paisleypark

Wow good luck with the move, we should be there at the end of July/ beginning of August so we should definitely compare stories!!!
Which part are you moving to?

xxx


----------



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Bigkisses uk,

I too am moving over with my daughter at the end of july begining of august, my husband already there. I am taking my 2 dogs and 2 cats with me and using pet travel who are based in Fife Scotland, you could look them up on internet, but depends on where you are really, mine will fly from Glasgow. Where are moving to over there? We have our house in Silicon Oasis. We should keep in touch if possible. 

Helly x


----------



## bigkisses_uk (Jun 26, 2010)

Helly Helly said:


> Hi Bigkisses uk,
> 
> I too am moving over with my daughter at the end of july begining of august, my husband already there. I am taking my 2 dogs and 2 cats with me and using pet travel who are based in Fife Scotland, you could look them up on internet, but depends on where you are really, mine will fly from Glasgow. Where are moving to over there? We have our house in Silicon Oasis. We should keep in touch if possible.
> 
> Helly x


Hi Helly

My hubby is working over there now but returns on the 16th July for 4 days and then goes back permanently. I will go with my 5 month old son at the end of July. We had a look at some villas as i went out for 10 days in Mirdif, Springs, Lakes and Arabian Ranches so i know it will be one of those areas. The good thing is that you are about 15-20 mins away from anyone! So keeping in touch would be fab

I contacted Pet Travel but i would have to take the girls up to Scotland which is a bit of a trek for me. So im having a look who will go from Heathrow! Fingers crossed.

Dani
xxxx


----------



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Dani,

I am in Aberdeenshire so it was better for me to use Pet Travel, as it will only be a couple of drive for me to take them there. I would have had to get mine to Heathrow which would have been a fair trek for me too. My daughter is 13 yrs old, so a lot older than your son, but would still be good to keep in touch and maybe even meet at some point. At least we have one thing in common...we like animals!!! lol. 

We too looked at Ranches, victory heights and motorcity, but we all agreed we liked silicon oasis, its a bit quiet but i am sure i will survive. Keep in touch and let me know how it all goes and i will you.

Helly xxx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

The real question is how much do you want to pay? 4000ish dirhams (diy) or 12000ish dirhams (company). 

You can schedule your own flight and if your husband is here, do the paperwork online, and pick up the cats yourself on this end. Takes like 4 hours in the cargo area. You can drop them off on your end at the cargo area to go directly on the plane, just need to have the correct vet paperwork and the outgoing international paperwork. Its not that difficult. 

Or they have ones that will do everything for you, even come get them from your location (more $$$). The post pamela directed to is a lady who is not associated with a company any longer but knows the ropes on this side as well as on your side. 

Good luck.


----------



## bigkisses_uk (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Jinxgirl, i think ive found a company over here called air pets or pet air! (baby brain) so they are costing around £2200 which isnt too bad as long as they look after my girls thats all that matters.

Helly, i never looked at Silicon Oasis, the name sounds fab lol.... I will get my hubby to see what the villas are like over there so he doesnt get bored at the weekend doing nothing! 

Have you found a school for your daughter? Is she excited to be going? 

xxx


----------



## Helly Helly (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi Dani,

Just wanted to ask if you and your son and also you animals all arrived ok? My daughter and i came over on the sunday and my pets arrived on the wednesday morning...I was so glad to see my animals when they arrived home and must admit they did look a bit worried when they were coming up the path. How are you settling in and where are you living? keep in touch and we should maybe meet up for a chat and coffee if you fancy.

Helen xx


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey, so as mentioned we arrived with 4 cats 2nd August...they took a few days to calm down (I think they were pissed off at us for moving them ;-) )
We've started letting them out (supervised) ib the mornings and evenings...but we still have a sand dune for a garden...(garden still on the 2 do list).
They dont particularly enjoy the hot weather outside, so they come in pretty quickly into the house...let me just say that we are all looking forward to some cooler days


----------

